# 81 Datsun 810 Diesel.



## shep (Jan 30, 2005)

I have one in great shape. The car is loaded. PW PL AC Cruise Tilt everything. Just wondering if there is any interest in this car as it has come time for me to sell it.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Try the classifieds.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Thats a pretty neat car, I always wanted to play with a small diesel car.


----------



## mikeyroots (Dec 12, 2006)

shep said:


> I have one in great shape. The car is loaded. PW PL AC Cruise Tilt everything. Just wondering if there is any interest in this car as it has come time for me to sell it.



what are you asking?......and where are you?.


----------



## mikeyroots (Dec 12, 2006)

how much were y asking?


----------



## bendantoni (Mar 9, 2009)

Did you sell this?


----------

